

Memo to Roger Ebert: Chess is art.  It has a Muse. - mnemonicsloth
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ca%C3%AFssa

======
mnemonicsloth
Modulo some trivial semantics. The canonical nine muses didn't get sorted out
from the Fates, Graces, Furies, Naiads, Dryads, and so on for a long time.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muse>

~~~
hugh3
I've often wondered what level of belief people actually had in ancient
deities. Were there people who honestly believed in the existence of all these
gods in the same way that the Pope believes in his god? Or perhaps people
believed in the major gods (Zeus etc) while being a bit iffier on the
personified concepts in the same way that Christians nowadays might believe in
God and Jesus but perhaps be a little iffy on the distinction between angels,
archangels and seraphim?

